# Iowa Pro Am not honoring new 50 year old age class for Seniors!



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I was just informed that the Iowa Pro Am is not honoring the new 50 year age class for Seniors! It is an NFAA Pro sanctioned tournament and I am wondering how this can be? Randall, it appears you might have some work cut out for you.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Steve, a sanctioned shoot does not necessarily mean it has to follow all NFAA rules. If following NFAA rules technically the shoot couldn't even offer Championship Divisions since these aren't NFAA-defined divisions of competition. However, that said, it would certainly be nice if the folks running the IA Pro Am followed at least the new NFAA age category for their Sr Championship Divisions. This would provide some consistency among the other regional tournaments like Presley's, Lancaster's, etc., which do follow the 50+ age for their Sr Championship Freestyle as well as the new NFAA definition. I talked to Duane this evening regarding this exact topic. Rationale that IA gave him was that it would cost them a bunch of money to buy additional trophies and also make revisions to their flyers, on-line registration, etc.. I would contend that IA only need change the age for the Sr Championship Divisions and put a note in a large case font at the front of their website page and on the registration page stating 50yr old for the Sr Championship Division. IA could allow anyone between 50-54 who has already signed up in the Championship Freestyle to move to the Sr division. Wouldn't cost any additional money since this does not create a new Division and wouldn't take a lot of effort to post on the website. Just my thoughts anyways............

>>--------->


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Jeff, your suggestions are quick and easy for the pro Am to remedy this situation.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

And here I thought it was just a typo, and just an over sight.If true it would be the only meaningfull large tournament that is out of touch with the rest of the tournaments this year. Hopefully they will take Jeff's suggestion, and allow the 50 year olds to compete in their class.I know Duanes dream is to beat Steve, and I,hahahahaha.Heck thats my dream to beat Steve


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Sometimes dreams come true ya know! Hey, it could happen! LOL!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

CHPro said:


> Steve, a sanctioned shoot does not necessarily mean it has to follow all NFAA rules. If following NFAA rules technically the shoot couldn't even offer Championship Divisions since these aren't NFAA-defined divisions of competition. However, that said, it would certainly be nice if the folks running the IA Pro Am followed at least the new NFAA age category for their Sr Championship Divisions. This would provide some consistency among the other regional tournaments like Presley's, Lancaster's, etc., which do follow the 50+ age for their Sr Championship Freestyle as well as the new NFAA definition. I talked to Duane this evening regarding this exact topic. Rationale that IA gave him was that it would cost them a bunch of money to buy additional trophies and also make revisions to their flyers, on-line registration, etc.. I would contend that IA only need change the age for the Sr Championship Divisions and put a note in a large case font at the front of their website page and on the registration page stating 50yr old for the Sr Championship Division. IA could allow anyone between 50-54 who has already signed up in the Championship Freestyle to move to the Sr division. Wouldn't cost any additional money since this does not create a new Division and wouldn't take a lot of effort to post on the website. Just my thoughts anyways............
> 
> >>--------->


+1 for this....


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I just signed up for the Iowa Pro Am, they would not let me sign up in the senior pro class because they are following there 55 year old rule.
I guess I can go to a different tournament next year. so far I have not gotten to shoot with any of the senior pro's. I guess I am donating to the
young guns.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ray,just think you can shoot with us at all the OTHER tournaments this year.Hopefully they will rectify it for next year.


----------

